# finding a way to connect Bluetooth to Blu Ray



## shobuz99 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Tech Guys!
I searched ALL forums for this topic and got no results.
I hope someone has some suggestions.

I have a Philips Blu Ray BDP2185 3D model. 
I have it connected to my LG Smart TV via an HDMI cable (the best option, imo).
I don't have wireless headphones to hear the audio from the Blu Ray
with the TV on "mute" so as not to disturb anyone else in the house.
My son bought me a Wireless Sans Fil MDR-ZX 330BT head phone set, that uses Bluetooth.
The Philips Blu Ray BDP2185 3D model has a USB port, a CAT5 connect,
and a coaxial and video connect. 
I found a Bluetooth A2DP device that uses a 3.5mm connector that will go to 
an audio connection; but the Blu Ray has no 3.5mm female jack....
My question is: If I can adapt the Blu Ray coaxial and video ports to a female 3.5mm, 
do you think that the Bluetooth head phone set will "pair" with the A2DP device?

According to the Wireless Sans Fil MDR-ZX 330BT head phone set manual,
I can't use a Bluetooth that Transmits/Receives, only Transmits. It recommended an A2DP device.

I hope I have explained this correctly.

Sorry I haven't been here in a while. 
My life has taken a strange trip for me this past 2 years. 
But I'm still involved with many of the things I was doing two years ago.

Thank you for being here. I hope you can help me.

Shobuz99


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Likely not going to work. There are two primary parts to this problem. First, HDMI transmits video and audio. So for the Blu-Ray player to process the audio, there would have to be an option in the audio config to allow the audio to take a different path (than the video is taking). Typically not an option on most players when using HDMI. Second, the player would have to support headphones. If it did, there would be a headphone jack, and item one likely wouldn't be an issue. Using some sort of converter(s) to try and adapt Bluetooth to another format isn't likely to work. The USB port is very likely for storage media only, and the ethernet port is for the network. 

If the TV has a headphone jack, that would be a better option. Or if you connected everything through an AVR (Audio Video Receiver), you could connect headphones to that.


----------



## shobuz99 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you Oddba11 Jim. 
What is the purpose of the alternative coaxial and video connect on the Blu Ray player?
Are you saying that it won't function because the HDMI is already connected to the TV and is already in use? I thought that the alternative coaxial and video connect is there if the user wants to output the stream to two separate receivers?
I appreciate your reply, btw, and thank you for your next one. 
Rick shobuz99


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

The Digital coaxial output could be an alternative audio output for a direct connection to an AVR. As noted above, there would then be an option in the audio config to select which audio output to use (most players won't output to multiple outputs at the same time). I don't see an alternative video output in the specs. USB, which is for connecting an external memory device for media playback. The ethernet port is for system updates and Blu-Ray live content.


----------



## shobuz99 (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's a diagram of the BluRay from the back of the unit.
It depicts the alternative outputs via coaxial connects.
I assume that those alternatives are capable of outputting a signal
at the same time as the HDMI connect.










What do you think, now?

Rick - Shobuz99


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

I don't see that listed in the specs. But my original answer still applies. IF you can use different outputs for audio, there will be an option in the audio config of the player. 

The same would apply to video. If there is more than one output, you would select which output to use in the video configuration of the player. It will default to HDMI, as most Blu-Ray players won't work unless connected by HDMI. Part of the Blu-Ray spec is to enforce HDCP, which can only be done over HDMI.

Check the User Manual or browse through the setup menus.

And that's only part of your problem. Even if you can output audio through the coaxial port, you will still need a decoder. It will be a digital audio stream, and likely in DD5.1 format. And the decoder will need BT device support to connect the headphones. I'm not saying one doesn't exist, but I'm not familiar with any. Most setups such as this, would use a TV headphone port, or the headphone port of an AVR.


----------



## shobuz99 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok. I understand what you are saying. I went through the BluRay manual and didn't find anything specific about simultaneous audio output from the HDMI and the coaxial ports.
I don't have an AVR setup with my TV. I believe there is a headphone jack output on the TV; I just haven't looked at it to know if it is an "RCA" female or a stereo 3.5mm mini connector.
Thank you for your help and patience with an "old geek" like me. 
I attached my BluRay manual if you're interested.
Thanks again
Shobuz99


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Doesn't provide much detailed information. Based on one of the notes, there should be an option in the audio section for "HDMI" or "digital". That should select which audio output to use. It's possible that it uses both audio and video outputs simultaneously, but that's not common.


----------



## shobuz99 (Oct 15, 2007)

Jim - Oddba11,
I've reached a point where I'm stuck.
Briefly, I tried the coaxial connection while the HDMI was also connected.
I converted from coaxial "RCA" connections to the 3.5mm connector cable that
came with the Bluetooth device I received today, using a female 3.5mm "joint" on each end.
I connected the Bluetooth device and turned it on, by the instructions (quite limited).
The Bluetooth device has no display of any kind. There are only two LEDS (red & blue) that flash
when the unit is switched on.
Then I powered on the Wireless SANS Fil Bluetooth capable headphones and expected to see a message
on the LG Smart TV, that allows me to select the proper id or model (MDR-ZX 330BT) of the headphones in a list that is supposed to be displayed by the Bluetooth device. There was nothing being displayed.
I waited for 3 to 4 minutes while trying to debug the problem.
Meanwhile, the headphones stopped flashing red to blue and shutdown, because it did not "pair" according to its instructions.
The Bluetooth device stopped flashing red to blue and began to slowly flash only blue,
as if it had been successfully "paired". But it wasn't.
I wasn't giving up.
I now know that my LG Smart TV does not have a 3.5 mm direct connection that I can use
between the Bluetooth device and the TV's audio.
So I once again, tried connecting the TV's "RCA" audio outs (white & red), to the "joint" and then connecting the Bluetooth device to the "joint", so that I could get the audio from the Smart TV.
That also did not display anything on the TV, and there is no way to "select" from any list of models or types of headphones.
Again, the Wireless SANS Fil headphones flashed Red & Blue for about 3-4 minutes and then shutdown.
Again, the Bluetooth device eventually began slowly flashing only a blue light.
I'm concluding that either the Bluetooth device is defective or is not a model I need in this case, or the Wireless SANS Fil headphones is fussy about what Bluetooth device it will communicate with.
My other perplexion is the fact that I cannot see a displayed option on the LG Smart TV settings or "Inputs" that shows Bluetooth. And the Bluetooth device itself has no capability to display anything.

Am I supremely stupid here? Or did I waste $15.00 on a Bluetooth device that does not work?
Or was my son's gift, the Wireless SANS Fil headphones to me a waste if HIS money?
Thank you for whatever advice and conclusions you have for me.

Rick - Shobuz99


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

A bluetooth device, such as your headphones, will only "pair" with a device which is bluetooth compatible and has a bluetooth adapter (such as a smart phone, or computer). The TV has no bluetooth support, so you will never see anything on the TV screen. 

Whatever adapter that you purchased, is likely a bluetooth transmitter that will pair with a bluetooth compatible device (again, such as smart phone or computer) and provide an audio input (the exact opposite of your headphones). You need a device or controller for those devices to connect.


----------

